# Academy



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Hello everyone,

Was just wondering what the average cost is for all the equipment I will need to purchase before the academy starts. Ive heard it ranges anywhere between $2,000 to $5,000. Was also interested in hearing some "survival tips" for the academy. 1 more step to go!! Lets hope I dont have any psychological problems... 

Thanks for your time gentlemen.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Are you going to the F/T Academy or P/T Academy? The difference is HUGE. Self sponsor/pay or new hire/municipality paid....... :?:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Full time academy.... New hire


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Btoome said:
 

> Thanks for your time gentlemen.


And _ladies_.

If you're a new hire, then your department should take care of everything.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

When you go to your orientation you'll get an equipment list. Go find a local Police Supply store and find places that can make you engraved nametags and stencil your last name across your sweats and tee's. Go to a running shoe store and get professionally fitted for running shoes. What Academy will you be attending? Find out the best way to get there &amp; how long it takes to get there, including traffic concerns.....Tie up any home projects and the like and brief your sainted ones that this will be difficult on them as well as you......Make sure your POV is all set and reliable. Did I miss anything, people???? :?:


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Write your name on EVERYTHING. I even wrote my name on the back of my name tags. Don't forget the small stuff like tie clips, etc. Don't bring anything with you on day one that isn't on your list. No wallet (unless you wanna write your name on all it's contents), no watch. Don't show up wearing a Guchi belt :lol: And DON'T EVEN THINK about drawing a smiley face on your jock strap...right SPDFITZ? :shock: :wink:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Don't write your name on stuff yet. An associate of mine had his orientation at MBTA Acad. the other day &amp; was told to label stuff in some STRANGE places. Wait till they tell you. Oh yeah-get a black laundry marker. Didn't mean to rain on your parade Harley master..... :wink:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Harley387 said:


> Write your name on EVERYTHING. I even wrote my name on the back of my name tags.


 heheh lol, same here. My wife and kids thought I was nuts for doing that. It does seem kinda funny putting you name on the back of you name tag. (and no they never checked that but Plymouth does a lot of things different)


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

And everyone thought I was tapped for putting my name on the back of my name tag! Thanks for giving my some support...

While we are speaking of name tags... Buy more than one. Keep the extra one in your car or notebook. There is always someone who forgets their's (my extra was worn by 8 different recruits during my class) or, and it happened to me, the pins decided to break off the back before an inspection. That extra tag saved me, and a bunch of my classmates, a To/From.

Good luck!


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

I agree with bpd145, have multiple name tags. 
Nothing is more embarrassing than forgetting your name tag and then having to stand up and say " sir, (or mam)my name is trainee '__' 
I do not have my name tag with me today."- everytime an instructor enters a room.

er, um not that it happenned to me....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

kmf294 said:


> Officer Dunngeon said:
> 
> 
> > If you're a new hire, then your department should take care of everything.
> ...


What, am I wrong? I thought the question was about the cost of equipment. Why would a new hire need to worry about that?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Dunny,

The are a lot of PD's throughout our great Commonwealth that require new Officers to buy all of their equipment themselves (usually except vest &amp; firearm). Its usually the case with smaller PD's but it definitely is not that rare.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yep, in my town they only issue you the firearm and radio... you're on your own for the rest..


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Interesting. I was under the impression that everything was issued to you if you're hired FT and attending a full time academy.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Very interesting. My understanding is that if an employer has a dress code (i.e. uniform, garment) they must pay for the initial cost of supplying it. If I get a chance, I'll look it up...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> kmf294 said:
> 
> 
> > Officer Dunngeon said:
> ...


Not saying your wrong dunnie, but I ended up spending almost $3000 in my first year for various equipment that was not provided by the dept, but required


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, I'll be a monkey's nut flea. So just out of curiousity, which departments require one to pay for their own uniforms, equipment, etc. for the academy (pens, notebooks, underwear and the like not being counted)?


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

> Go to a running shoe store and get professionally fitted for running shoes.


Anyone have any recommendations for good places that do this in the Boston area, Dr. Scholl's isn't working out too well. Also, any price ranges for a good custom fit pair of running shoes with "the works" that would be capable of lasting 6 months in a SPA. would instructors consider this as a cheat or is it accepted. any input is appreciated.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

RPD931 said:


> Yep, in my town they only issue you the firearm and radio... you're on your own for the rest..


You had to buy your own badge, ammo, cuffs, OC, and baton too? :shock:


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

> Anyone have any recommendations for good places that do this in the Boston area,


Marathon Sports, several locations. Wear your current running shoes to the store. BTW, no pair of running shoes will protect your feet for six months at any academy. If you're running regularly you should be replacing the shoes every 3-4 months.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

USMCTrooper said:


> RPD931 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, in my town they only issue you the firearm and radio... you're on your own for the rest..
> ...


I'll get back to you on that one...


----------

